# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Otra pesca es posible

## ben-amar

Jueves, 18/8/2011, 21:37 h
ELPAIS.COMSociedad

http://www.elpais.com/

La pesca artesanal, practicada en varios puntos de España, parece no contar para la Comisión Europea, a pesar de ser la que lleva a cabo con mejor criterio la explotación sostenible de los recursos del mar.

JAVIER RICO 18/08/2011


Ni una palabra sobre pesca artesanal. El pasado 13 de julio, la comisaria europea de pesca, Maria Damanaki, presentó la propuesta de reforma de la política pesquera común (PPC) y durante la hora que duró su intervención no dedicó ni una sola palabra a este método de captura de diferentes recursos marinos. Sí a la sostenibilidad de esos recursos, pero no a la pesca artesanal, uno de los principales baluartes de aquella.

Hartos de no tener voz, a pesar de agrupar al 80% de los pescadores y pescadoras censados, el pasado julio se creó la Plataforma de Pescadores Artesanales del Mediterráneo, cuyo presidente es Ramón Tarridas, pescador que ocupa el mismo cargo en la Associació d'Armadors d'Arts Menors de Catalunya. "De aquí a 2020 va a desaparecer el 60% de los pescadores artesanales, y en Cataluña ya se ha perdido el 45% en los 10 últimos años", afirma Tarridas, quien denuncia que la pesca artesanal está ahora al margen de la reforma de la PPC.

La ONG WWF subraya la importancia de este sector: "Su actividad está ligada al desarrollo local de importantes áreas costeras, explotando recursos de elevado valor comercial, de gran diversidad de especies y con tipos de artes de gran tradición e importancia cultural". En España hay varios ejemplos que constatan esta afirmación, como son las reservas marinas pesqueras gestionadas por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino, cogestionadas con comunidades autónomas e incluso de estas con los propios pescadores. En estas reservas se ha demostrado que, al mantener áreas de protección integral para el desove y el desarrollo de larvas y alevines, se facilita la recuperación de muchas especies, sean comerciales o no.

Fernando Gutiérrez es el patrón mayor de la cofradía de pescadores de la isla de El Hierro y faena en la reserva marina de La Restinga. "Tenemos claro que nuestra línea es racionalizar la pesca -afirma-, porque cada vez nos cuesta más y cada vez se pesca menos, y eso nos lleva a tomar decisiones, como eliminar nasas, palangres y artes de enmallar, y comprobar que no nos morimos de hambre, sino que hemos mejorado el recurso". Gutiérrez defiende, además, la integración de pesca y turismo. "En nuestra zona antes había dos centros de buceo y ahora hay ocho, sin duda porque los fondos son más ricos".

Una reciente jornada celebrada en la cofradía de pescadores de Lira-Carnota (A Coruña) sirvió para poner sobre la mesa diversas experiencias de supervivencia de la pesca artesanal. Ramón Tarridas aseguró que "podemos sacar beneficio no solo de pescar, sino también de todo lo que significa la explotación de los recursos". En este caso se refiere a cerrar el círculo con la comercialización. Así lo hace él junto a otros pescadores en Barcelona. "Frente al pescado ultracongelado, nosotros ofrecemos el ultrafresco, que prácticamente se pesca por la mañana y se come por la tarde". Habla del producto que ofrece directamente a cooperativas de consumo ecológico, y anima a hacer lo mismo a otros colegas. Por ejemplo, a los de la reserva de Os Miñarzos, cogestionada entre la Xunta de Galicia y los propios pescadores. "Además de ultrafresco, le podéis decir al consumidor que se extrae de un espacio protegido, gestionado de manera sostenible y con métodos artesanales", concluye Tarridas.

El sector gallego está algo desanimado. Perdió una de sus últimas batallas, la de impedir que se instalarán jaulas de cultivo intensivo de salmón en la ría de Mouros (A Coruña), y entienden, como el resto del sector artesanal, que se favorece la acuicultura industrial frente a su actividad. Pero Ana Miranda, eurodiputada del Bloque Nacionalista Galego, considera que aún hay tiempo: "Es cierto, en la reforma de la PPC no se define ni tan siquiera la pesca artesanal, ni hay financiación para ella, pero estamos en la fase A, en la de las propuestas y el diálogo, y hay que aprovecharla para cambiar el rumbo". La comisaria Damanaki también afirma que "esta es una propuesta de la Comisión, y queda más de un año para que el Consejo y el Parlamento hagan las suyas".


Pesca artesanal

XURXO LOBATO | 18-08-2011

Faenas de pesca en las proximidades de Louro, en la ría coruñesa de Muros

----------

